# acid stain



## traditions2 (Feb 4, 2009)

I posted this on contractortalk.com and didn't get alot of responses. I have a warehouse I am getting ready to acid stain. The concrete is over 20 years old. I am planning on sanding it down to accept the stain better. Problem is, I've never sanded concrete. I've talked to the local rental shops and they have sanders/grinders. My question is will this sand the concrete to a smooth finish. I don't want a sandpaper feel because I will be acid staining then clearing it. The grinder the showed me has three circular things on it. Each one has rectangular shaped blocks attached to it. Any advice.?


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

I Would Use A Shotblaster!!! Rental Company Should Carry Them ... Go Online And See Demo Of It!!!


----------



## Whitey97 (Feb 17, 2009)

^ agreed, if you use a grinder, you'll have those marks left in the concrete when you acid stain it. They won't go away. If you were going to epoxy over it, fine. But if you're going for the acid look, I would use a type of sand blaster


----------

